# Balm of Gilead EO



## Trish (Mar 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried to extract the oils from black Poplar buds or (Balm of Gilead). These tree buds have an amazing aroma and i think i would like to try! Except i don't have a clue how to go about it in a simple way.
Any and all input would be greatly appreciated. thanks Trish


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 20, 2008)

you can infuse in oil for a while  and then mash them up and let them stay in the oil for a few weeks, then strain the oil and the carrier oil will have all the good stuff from the buds in it..

Word of caution, you should only use dried buds to infuse in oil, if you use fresh buds, then they can mold while you are infusing. (that's true anytime you want to infuse an herb into an oil)

Also I think I read somewhere that if you're allergic to asprin then you could be mildly alergic to gilly buds... (Not as bad as with the birch or wintergreen which by the way are equal to 29 asprins per teaspoon of EO and can cause severe reaction)


----------



## Neil (Mar 21, 2008)

Trish:

Here is a site with a good tutorial on the oil infusion process of Balm of Gilead oil making.
http://www.familyherbalremedies.com/balm_of_gilead.html


----------

